# Publipostage/ Emailing Mass sur Mac



## speednshark (1 Juin 2017)

Hello, 

Je souhaiterai faire du publipostage via du Apple Script. 

L'idée serait de pouvoir envoyer des mails personnalisé à différentes personnes, comme par exemple : 

_



			Bonjour (nom-prénom), 
Nous travaillons ensemble depuis le XX/XX/XXXX et avons généré un CA de XXXX euros. 

etc....................
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_
L'idée serait d'importer les données depuis un tableurs Number qui répertorie : Nom-prénom - date - CA - adresse mail. 

Savez vous comment je pourrais faire ça avec du AppleScript et Automator ?


----------

